# Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init ...



## anthota (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi

My linux having problem with *Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init ...*

please help me on this.

Thanks for your great support


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

You need to tell us how you got it first.

What have you changed? or this is the way you got it immediately after installation?

Did it run satisfactorily before?

The error can be caused by a variety of actions. Basically the kernel cannot do what you have arranged it to do.


----------



## anthota (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello saikee

Thanks for quick response .

Actually i am using redhat 5 linux operating systems suddenly i got the error like bug reporting tool so i would like to fix that problem i did the file system repair but the repair is not completed and finally i got the above error.

Thanks,
anthota.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

It looks your system has not be repaired properly and very little can be done about it.

You could reinstall Linux to get a fresh start or try booting it with an alternative kernel which if available would be in your /boot directory.


----------



## Chipzzz (Jan 12, 2010)

I recently had a problem when I upgraded my Ubuntu to the new Upstart (v.0.6.3-11) which manages runlevels at boot and is evidently defective. Reverting to v.0.6.3-10 solved the problem for me and there has been a good deal of discussion about it around the net. That may be your problem as well.


----------

